# Yen Yuan trade opens



## Joules MM1 (29 May 2012)

29 May 2012 Last updated at 01:30 GMT 

excerpt


> China's central bank said the China Foreign Exchange Trade system would launch this trade, *starting on 1 June*.





http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18245909#?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## sinner (29 May 2012)

Anyone got fresh numbers on China<->Japan trade? Wiki says $265billion as of 2008.

In comparison, Australia which is the largest exporter to Japan in the world, does about $55-65b as of 2010.


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 July 2012)

good news or indifferent?

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...-top-forecasts-forex-reserves-decline-1-.html

*
China New Yuan Loans Top Forecasts; Forex Reserves Decline*
By Bloomberg News - Jul 12, 2012 8:06 PM ET


----------

